# candle fragrance oils- skin safe



## orangeu (Dec 10, 2010)

i bought some skin safe synthetic fragrance oils at a local candle making shop, 
but feeling a little nervous about using it for lotion bars :?: 

i just went in there for the darn beeswax but aisles of fragrances smelled so lovely and lured me in. darn it.

but i don't want to screw up the lotion bars using the wrong kind of fo 

is the skin safe candle fragrance oils the same stuff (fragrance oils) that is sold online at peak, bramble berry, wsp etc for soaps/lotions??? 

2oz was $3.95.  and i believe it said to use no more than 1-2% for soap/lotion use. 

stressing out over this, thanks so much!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 10, 2010)

I would be leery of using a FO from a brick & mortar place that only makes/sells candles. How familiar are you with their fragrances? Is that something that they manufacture or have made for them?
I feel safer ordering my fragrances from proven vendors online like Peaks & BrambleBerry.


----------



## orangeu (Dec 10, 2010)

hi soapbuddy!

not sure if they make the synthetic fragrances inhouse or not.  here is their website, they don't say much about their fragrances- http://genwax.com/

unfortunately, i don't think there will be enough time to order online so i'm stuck with local stores for now.

there are some beauty supply shops that sell oils and occult places for eo within driving distance.

i mentioned on another post about lanolin :wink:, the fo is my backup plan to mask the lanolin scent if the shea/cocoa doesn't cover it.

but freaked out thinking synthetic fragrances for candles are formulated differently from fo's used for soap/lotions/skin safe. :? 

hence, this separate post.  so you think its not safe to use even though its says skin safe?  are fragrances for candles made differently than those for soap/lotions?

thanks.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 10, 2010)

I have used Genwax before, but only for candles. Fragrances for candles are formulated differently than FOs for bath and body products.

Be careful getting fragrances from beauty supply shops and occult places. They are usually already diluted and most of them don't say what they are diluted with. If the price is too good to be true, buyer beware.

I only use fragrance oils from vendors that say on their web site they they have done testing on their fragrances to be safe for soaps or skin care products.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 10, 2010)

Many candle supply companies mutate and add soap making supplies as they grow. Indiana candle, taylored concepts, AAA candle and daystar are examples of candle companies that have successfully added soap and skin safe fragrances to their line.


----------



## cwarren (Dec 10, 2010)

JMO    if it says skin safe it should be skin safe 

they have to buy somewhere..


----------



## orangeu (Dec 10, 2010)

more confused now!  

i have to go back today for more beeswax and i'll ask about their fragrance oils.... i need to ask if they've been tested on lotions/soaps and what the carrier oil is?

gonna make a small test batch anyways.

also stopping by a candy supply shop! got some silicone muffin molds at bbb but hoping the candy shop will have some cuter molds for the lotion bars 

thanks!


----------



## orangeu (Dec 10, 2010)

well i went to the candle shop today and spoke with the manager (?).  

they do not make the fo but the fo company has gone thru testing and are skin safe for lotions and soaps...whew!

i made a small batch with little bit of lanolin- stunk! and a couple drops of the fo.  still kind of stinky :cry: 

it does dissipate some but does not smell like cocoa butter and honey like my first batch.


----------



## dubnica (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't use lanolin either...too stinky


----------



## Jelena18 (May 19, 2011)

Most of the available scents for perfume fragrances Candle oil stock dealers. This means that the manufacturer makes them in bulk, stores and then sell to whomever answers the minimum purchase amount. This means that there are many fragrances exactly the same there under different names. Stock smell means there is no custom work, additions made to refine oils. These fragrant oils are generally made of cheaper raw materials. Some fragrances may have been tweaked, adding a bit to the price

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------

